

Bird that can choose sex of its offspring - seren6ipity
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7953467.stm

======
tjic
Related:

High status human males have offspring that are disproportionately male.

Low status human males have offspring that are disproportionately female.

~~~
seren6ipity
Interesting. Do you have any link to the article? Thanks.

